# Berettaforum.net



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyone know what has happened to it? Its MIA.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

notice that too... maybe they are having server problems...


----------



## luvmyberetta (Oct 28, 2011)

I hope they get it back on soon...I'm already starting to get the shakes...


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

the site is up now

from a thread on the forum


> There was an IP/DNS issue today, and the forum was inaccessable for many people for most of the day.


----------

